# 1985 Case IH 275



## Smoke 1 (Jun 11, 2021)

Thanks for having me. I replaced 2 hydraulic lines on my tractor and the clutch does not engage at all. The pedal is dead, goes all the way down with no engagement. Is there an adjustment I could do or do you think I have to split the tractor to fix it?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Smoke 1, welcome to the tractor forum.

From what I can see, there is no relationship between the hydraulic hoses and the clutch. Your clutch is the dry mechanical type. Watch the attached video and I think you will see what your likely problem is. A sheared pin connecting the clutch pedal shaft to the throw out bearing yoke. Make sure the the clutch pedal linkage is intact and rotating the clutch shaft.


----------

